

Ask HN: Is JVM the platform of the future? - z3phyr

JVM is slowly and steadily, going towards the path of perfection (believe it or not..) and Introduction of Groovy, Scala, Clojure (mamma-mia) is a breath of fresh air....
It is being constantly improved, and Java 8 promises a good startup time too. CLR is given a backburner by microsoft....
I see it being used heavily even in the distant future, what about you people??
Mind that I am talking about the platform only. Java sucks(For hackers only!) , JVM Rocks!! (for everybody)
======
karianna
Well it has some big challenges:

* Its ability to take advantage of multi-core (good support coming in with Java 8 - 2013) * Its large footprint (to be sorted out in Java 9 - 2015) * Its ability to multi-tenant and have shared memory space etc (for cloud, this improving steadily over time). * Polyglot programming improvements (it's fairly easy to interop with Javascript, Clojure, JRuby, Scala and Groovy today but there are ways to go - chances are Java 9 will bring major improvements here as well).

However, it's got an _awful lot_ going for it so as long as it adjusts to meet
the challenges I see it staying as a major VM (if not the dominant one). It's
move into the cloud space over 2012 is a clear indicator that it's here to
stay.

